# XS enduro capable bikes. Need help!



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

I know this same question comes up pretty often, and I have looked through here, but none are directed toward longer travel bikes, or they are to old to be helpful. 

So I will ask again  

Looking for a new frame for my wife. And unfortunately its not to easy. She is 4'11". We are looking for something with 130 to 150 travel in the rear, carbon, and great standover. 

She threw a leg over the yeti beti xs this last weekend at the Wildwood enduro and it fit her great! There are a few other options out there but unfortunately we can find a shop anywhere within the vicinity that stocks that size. And looking at standover numbers on geometry sheets can be very misleading. 

Anyone have experience with the new Norco Sight, Pivot 5.5, or....

The giant hail and the strega seem to be to much bike, I would like something I could get down to 27ish pounds. 

Thanks!


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

This is the same segment of riding that I'm going for... something that's leaning towards the enduro end of the spectrum. I'm a bit taller than your wife but I'll give you a few thoughts on my recent rides. 

I test rode the Liv Hail a couple of months ago. I'm 5ft2.5 and the XS felt a little cramped for me so I switched to the S for my second demo ride. It's a great bike! The carbon version didn't feel too heavy on the uphill... I was actually surprised how well it pedalled given how much travel it has. The rear wheel felt nice and planted, even in loose gravel and rocks. The front wheel popped up when I wanted it to and stayed down when I needed it to. It felt really good on the rocky downhill route I took it on too. The only issue I had was that the Fox shock and fork felt a bit stiff to me, even with the sag set correctly, but that's something that I would have taken the time to tune to my liking had I not been on a half hour test loop. I believe Formica tested one recently too, so maybe she can chime in with her thoughts. 

The Juliana Roubion (SC Bronson) might be worth a look but doesn't come in an XS. I really enjoyed demoing this, and I felt it was on a par with the Hail as far as climbing ability and downhill riding. I preferred the ride and plushness of the Pike when compared to the Fox 36 on the Hail, and I liked the Eagle drive train a bit better. It also had Enve wheels so I was kind of spoiled on the test ride. 

Specialized makes the Rhyme (same as Stumpjumper) in an XS. I test rode the size small Stumpjumper 6fattie and loved it. It was the S-Works edition with the Ohlins suspension... super plush, fit really nicely and it was every bit as good as the Hail and Roubion when it came to pedalling uphill. 

Those are my top 3 test rides so far. I have heard from others that Yetis run large, so it's entirely possible that if she liked the Beti, size small frames from other manufacturers might fit her fine. I'll have some more input tomorrow once I get my hands on an Ibis HD3. 



Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the input. 

The yeti doesn't run that large, just a little longer effective top tube than some. It has the lowest standover of any that I can find, which is a huge factor in the decision. 

She got to try a Rhyme, plenty short in the top tube, but the stand over is a no go. For some reason they sacrificed that just to fit a water bottle. 

She was able to stand over a small hd3, but not much clearance. Reach was kind of long, but we could go with a 35mm stem and move the seat forward some. But it wasn't optimal. 

The hail just seems to heavy and the standover doesn't look good enough on paper. But I would like her to try one. 

But again. Thanks for the input. I read through your whole thread and found it informative.


----------



## 2zmtnz (Apr 20, 2017)

You might also look at Guerrilla Gravity megatrail (150/165 rear travel) or megatrail ss (130-145 rear travel). they show they have an extra small that is supposed to fit 4'-11" to 5'-3". one thing with these is that they are alloy frames, they are still very light weight and lots of fun to ride. the customer service is also out of this world.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

It might be worth keeping an eye on what Canyon comes up with for 2018 as well. They recently released their new women's road bikes and they have a geometry that is unique to the women's line, so maybe they will be doing something similar in their mountain range (I think the only other manufacturer that's doing WSD frames any more is Liv). As of right now they do have an XS Spectral but only the aluminium frame version goes down that small (the carbon is available in small). They are supposed to be opening for business in the US in August and their warehouse will be operating out of southern CA. If they're anything like YT Industries they'll be doing demos right out of their warehouse. I would imagine they'll be announcing their US pricing and 2018 models fairly soon. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

Ohhhh, good to know! I am actually interested in one of them for my next bike. Will keep my ear to ground about the women specific stuff.

Thanks again!


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

Ok, thanks. I have steered clear of them because of the weight. I will have to check them out and see what the actual weights are. 

Thanks!


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

2zmtnz said:


> You might also look at Guerrilla Gravity megatrail (150/165 rear travel) or megatrail ss (130-145 rear travel). they show they have an extra small that is supposed to fit 4'-11" to 5'-3". one thing with these is that they are alloy frames, they are still very light weight and lots of fun to ride. the customer service is also out of this world.


Yep, I ride an XS GG Megatrail. I'm 5'4", but I have a short torso so I ride a size smaller than most places recommend for me. Mine has a 50mm stem, but I have a friend who's 5'1" that rides one with a 40mm stem and 155mm cranks (I use 165mm cranks).

Call GG, and tell them your size. I bet that can do things to make the bike fit you, either with a smaller stem or other ways.

They're a pretty good company, and I don't regret buying my bike from them at all.

Another option I would look at it is Pivot. They make XS and XXS bikes, so they've got a good case.


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

The Yeti is awesome. Highly recommend


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeti sb5 or the pivot mach 6 xs should work great! the pivot is a bit shorter so if she found the yeti a bit too long!

but the new sb5 is an awesome bike! if she doesn't care about piggy back shock that won't fit in a xs or s frame, that's the bike I'd go with!


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

Thank you all! I am really leaning toward the yeti. She doesn't need a piggy back shock. And its snappiness and amount of travel would do really well for 99 percent of the riding we do. It's cheapest build is still under 28 pounds which is awesome. 

Maybe I can put a 170 fork on the transition for lift days.


----------



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

Is it to late to add the Juliana Strega to your list? Comes in a XS. 170mm of travel. Pedals super well.


----------



## maclgallant (Feb 11, 2006)

GF's 4"10 27" inseam rides a XS Trance ... the stand-over height is actually lower on the Trance vs Hail which is why we chose it over the Hail

i threw on a shorter 35mm stem, removed all spacers and changed bars to a 710mm bars
fits her like a glove

take a look at the Trance Advanced bikes (carbon frame and wheels)
the trance advanced 2 $4200 is more capable and cheaper then the Advanced 1 $5000
this is mostly due to the beefier Yari 35mm chassis vs Fox 34's 34mm chassis
you could always swap springs (cheap) if 150mm isn't enough to 160mm or 170mm


----------



## maclgallant (Feb 11, 2006)

damn , didn't notice they don't do XS in the advanced... only the Aluminum Trances... and the Trance 1 isn't avail in the USA which comes with Carbon wheels... sorry


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

maclgallant said:


> GF's 4"10 27" inseam rides a XS Trance ... the stand-over height is actually lower on the Trance vs Hail which is why we chose it over the Hail
> 
> i threw on a shorter 35mm stem, removed all spacers and changed bars to a 710mm bars
> fits her like a glove
> ...


What size cranks do you have on it?


----------



## maclgallant (Feb 11, 2006)

170mm


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

maclgallant said:


> 170mm


Since you're customizing it for her, it would make sense to put on shorter cranks at her size. A friend of mine is 5'1" and rides 150mm and 155mm bmx cranks on her bikes. I ride 165mm--and for me it was life changing at 5'4". FWIW


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

I think for smaller riders the importance of weight cannot be understated.

My wife has two options for Enduro bikes a 140mm travel bike that is 26.5lbs and a 160mm travel bike that is 30lbs. On all but the most extreme terrain she is significantly faster on the 140mm travel bike. Despite being an extremely competent, aggressive and powerful riders she just doesn't have the strength to really make the 160mm bike work. On the smaller bike she pumps and float over the terrain, where as on the big bike she ends up plowing through everything.

I would recommend looking for something on the lighter side. 

Just as a note, I really recommend getting something with a shock with piggy back. Piggy backs are about pulling heat away from the air chamber, the last thing a light rider needs is a shock that get significantly stiffer after a minute or two of descending.


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

Lots of good info on here. Anyone ride a xs Juliana Furtado? The stand over seems good, and with a 150 fork, it seems to be really comparable to the yeti betti sb5.


----------



## burrells (Sep 8, 2015)

I just ordered a mondraker foxy. The feel is totally different than other bikes. It climbs very well, which is what I wanted, but super stable on the down hill. I also loved the SC bronson which is the same as Juliana Roubion. The Intense Recluse was great too. It really came down to customer service of the shop where I ordered the Mondraker, which is a size Small.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Loki said:


> Lots of good info on here. Anyone ride a xs Juliana Furtado? The stand over seems good, and with a 150 fork, it seems to be really comparable to the yeti betti sb5.


I tried out a small 5010 on the same day I test rode some of the other Santa Cruz bikes (Bronson and Tallboy). They each have their equivalent models in the Juliana line: Furtado, Roubion and Joplin... the only real difference is the touch points. The 5010 was nice, but I preferred the geometry and travel/plushness of the Bronson. If I hadn't settled on an HD3, the Bronson would have been my next choice. I guess it depends what you're looking for, but 130mm rear travel leans towards the XC end rather than the enduro end of the trail bike spectrum. Standover is overrated IMO, but once again it's personal choice... I ride a sport bike as well so I'm used to having a tall bike that I can't flatfoot.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

